# 03 silverado speedometer



## wetz

I have a 2003 silverado and the speedometer just started acting up. the MPH needle will reed much higher than the actual speed. right now it sitting on 60 when stopped. the odometer still records the correct miles. where do I start?


----------



## 47_47

I am assuming your truck is not heavy duty, as it may be different than a passenger car or 1/2 ton truck. Most newer vehicles get their speed input from a VSS sensor in the transmission, routed through the transmission controller, the BCM, then to the IP cluster. 

Your controllers and IP cluster communicate on a class II data line. I do not think there is a problem with these wires as you would generally have multiple problems. 

My guess, bad speedometer, because you say the odometer is fine and the BCM is probably sending a correct mileage signal to the cluster, but it still could be a BCM. The mileage of your truck is stored in the BCM, not the cluster. 

I would start by taking the truck to a qualified repair shop equiped with a tech II or equivalent. With a tech II, they can scan for diagnostic codes or flags, check for proper inputs at the TCM and BCM and command the BCM to control the speedometer.

Don't guess, test and good luck.


----------



## wetz

47_47 said:


> I am assuming your truck is not heavy duty, as it may be different than a passenger car or 1/2 ton truck. Most newer vehicles get their speed input from a VSS sensor in the transmission, routed through the transmission controller, the BCM, then to the IP cluster.
> 
> Your controllers and IP cluster communicate on a class II data line. I do not think there is a problem with these wires as you would generally have multiple problems.
> 
> My guess, bad speedometer, because you say the odometer is fine and the BCM is probably sending a correct mileage signal to the cluster, but it still could be a BCM. The mileage of your truck is stored in the BCM, not the cluster.
> 
> I would start by taking the truck to a qualified repair shop equiped with a tech II or equivalent. With a tech II, they can scan for diagnostic codes or flags, check for proper inputs at the TCM and BCM and command the BCM to control the speedometer.
> 
> Don't guess, test and good luck.


thankyou


----------



## frazierdavidson

Before you get too involed, I would talk to your local dealer G.M. has a special policy repair on truck speedos. I don't remember all the details, but I think it covered '03 to '06 models up to 70,000 miles. Even if your truck has more miles, you might get some help. This special policy covers
the cluster unit only, but from my experience about 99% of failures are in
the cluster.


----------



## truckobsession

A lot of the 03-05 silverado's actually have this problem. I had 2 friends that it happened to. They ended up having to buy a whole new cluster though because all of the mechanics told them there was nothing they could do. But, if you havent got it fixed yet, when it used to happen to my friend, he would turn his truck off and then turn the key back and forth to the "run" and then "off" position and the needle would slowly go back down to 0 mph. It would read right for a few days but then it would start acting up again.


----------



## BioHazard

I had an 04 Silverado that did this. Luckily mine was a failing speed sensor. Very easy to fix. Apparently, on this year range, there was a slight design flaw which would eventually cause voltage to build up and store in the sensor, kind of like a capacitor. I replaced the sensor with a new OEM unit from the dealership, and the problem never occurred again before I sold it in August of last year. 

The mechanic at the Chevy dealership tried to convince me that I needed a new cluster, first. The price difference was almost $200, so i opted to replace the $87 speed sensor first. I would check voltage on the sensor, before you replace the cluster. Sorry, but I can't remember the optimal range at the moment.


----------



## md2lgyk

There is a Service Bulletin on this issue, and dealers are well aware of it. It recently happened to my 2005 GMC Sierra. The bulletin technically covers only 2003 and 2004 model years, but I got mine fixed for just the labor cost ($60). The part is nearly $300.


----------



## oregondiy

As stated earlier this is 99% in the instrument cluster,
you should definitly check with your dealer because this may be able to be fixed for free because of the special policy because of so many failures of the speedo head.
You can not just put in a new cluster yourself because it needs to be programmed to the vehicle.


----------



## chevyp2p

*2004 silverado speedometer repaired*

I also had a speedometer problem in my 2004 Chevrolet Silverado
the speedometer was not working at all and I found a website where I had it fixed for $140. That was a lot cheaper than the $700 that the dealer wanted to replace the instrument panel.

Here is the website 
in case you want to check it out: http://www.speedometergaugerepair.com


----------



## justcuz7197

Logged into this forum to let you guys know that GM, specifically my Chevy dealership here in Cleveland Ohio is honoring the special extension of the warranty for the instrument cluster stepper motor issue...
Just started happening to my truck last week and now the speedo is pegged out and doesn't move.
On one of the forums, there is talk about the extra warranty and it is true. I will have to take the truck in for them to verify the trouble and get the correct part number, then return for them to put the new instrument cluster in. All for free, parts and labor are completely covered.
On a web site I found it talked about a mileage limitation, all work free till 70,000 miles and truck must have a vin inside a particular range. Apparently mine fits. Also, the site mentioned a limitation of 7 years from date of service. I have a 2004 Silverado 2500 HD and they are doing it for free next week when the cluster comes in.
All of the info here and other forums has been such a big help I though I would share...


----------



## mbpr0

this whole cluster experience has been a nightmare, not so much about the cluster but the whole business of getting it taken care of. Went to the dealer about a recall on our 2005 Silverado and told them also about the problem we have been having with the speedometer. They called back to say it was the cluster and would be $450. to have it fix. Told them that we would have it done at another time. I went on line to read about the cluster and that's when I found out about the lawsuite. I called GM spoke with the representative told her the mileage was 79000, she ssaid that it would be covered parts and labor. Asked 3 times, placed me on hold and said yes. She went as far as calling the dealership and telling them that parts and labor would be no cost. Called me back and said she called them and to go ahead and make the appointment. Did that double checked with them and was told no charge and made our appointment for 7 days later. While the truck was in the shop taken apart and 6 and 1/2 hours later GM called to say oops you have to pay for labor if we choice to have it repaired. To make a long story short here it is 3 days later truck is still in the shop not done. Good luck to everyone GM will not to our next 
vehicle. Neither GM or it's dealership seems to know how to take care of their customers.


----------



## 2003_Z71

BioHazard said:


> I had an 04 Silverado that did this. Luckily mine was a failing speed sensor. Very easy to fix. Apparently, on this year range, there was a slight design flaw which would eventually cause voltage to build up and store in the sensor, kind of like a capacitor. I replaced the sensor with a new OEM unit from the dealership, and the problem never occurred again before I sold it in August of last year.
> 
> The mechanic at the Chevy dealership tried to convince me that I needed a new cluster, first. The price difference was almost $200, so i opted to replace the $87 speed sensor first. I would check voltage on the sensor, before you replace the cluster. Sorry, but I can't remember the optimal range at the moment.


vehicle is a 2003 silverado 4x4 Z71, 5.3L V8, approx 103k miles.

I had the famous problem of a sticking speedometer needle in the gauge cluster when it got cold outside. This weekend, I replaced all 6 stepper motors in the gauge cluster. It was a pain in the ass, but I got it done. 

My gauges seem to be working okay now, but the response of my speedometer needle seems to be delayed. For example, when I slow down, it seems like it takes longer than it should to return to zero. For instance, if I drive 20-mph, then stop at a stop sign, it will still be traveling back to zero for a few seconds after I stop.

This leads me to believe it wasn't the stepper/stepping motors in the cluster - and maybe it's something else. Is it possible that the speed sensor that has started to malfunction?

I always wondered why my speedometer would always stick when it got cold (and no other gauges).

Any advice? How many speed sensors are there, where are they, and how can I replace them?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## toddis32

We had the same problem in our 2004 Chevy Silverado. It started with the speedometer,then the oil and the tachometer gauges. The PRNDL display also went dim where it would only light up part of the time. After some research it turns out these GM instrument clusters have up to five issues with them. The stepper motors go bad in the gauges,the back lighting goes dim or dead,the PRNDL goes dim or dead and the whole cluster will just lose power. We called GM Gauge Repair or http://www.gmgaugerepair.com/ and they did a complete instrument cluster rebuild for 125.00, had it done the same day and they shipped it back with FedEx Ground. Great service and very friendly people to deal with. We did not need to program the odometer or VIN because they rebuilt our original instrument cluster!


----------



## ChiCub

*GM Cluster Repair*

I know this reply is taking place several years after the initial post, but it is still a relevant issue today in 2015. Its common knowledge GM truck clusters from 2003 to 2006 had issues with the stepper motors they used. There are many videos on line available showing how to first remove the cluster, disassemble the cluster, and replace the stepper motors and peanut bulbs soldered to the PCB. If you have some mechanical and soldering skills you should be able to tackle this problem yourself. It will require a 15 to 25W soldering iron with a pencil tip if you don't already have one (approx. $20). The 6 stepper motors and 10 bulbs are available in a kit thru MyAirBags.com for $19.99, which includes shipping. Take your time and follow the instructions. There are actually 11 bulbs on the PCB but one bulb lights up only when you engage your speed switch. Chances are this bulb is not burned out. There are also several resistors on the board where the solder has cracked causing your PRNDL display to lose brightness. Remelting the solder on the resistors should fix your dim PRNDL display. I would recommend before reassembling the cluster, you plug the connector back in and turn your light switch on to see if the peanut bulbs are all lighting up. If you find some not lighting chances are you have a cold solder joint and will need to reheat the solder to make sure you have a solid solder connection. If your not comfortable doing the job, there are several sites on line you can ship your cluster to and have it repaired for approximately $100, providing you have the skills to remove the cluster which is fairly simple. Hope this info is of help.


----------



## GMguyZ71

Check out http://drspeedometer.com/

They should be able to help you out or answer any questions you have about your speedometer problems!


----------



## GMguyZ71

We used http://drspeedometer.com/ 

They have really fast turnaround time and even replaced a couple of bulbs that were out! I'd recommend them for sure.


----------

